# MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?



## Frahh (21. Oktober 2012)

*MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Hi, ich bin neue hier ,
Meine Frage: Ich habe im Moment einen AMD FX 6100 und ein Asus M5A78L-LE. Da dieses Board allerdings völlig unbruachbar für OC ist, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Neuen Board. Bin aufmerksam auf oben genanntes MAinboard geworden, habe allerdings Über Probleme mit dem Spawas auf diesem Board gelesen. Nun meine Frage, wie viel Wahrheit ist an der Aussage, das dieses Board bei OC schnell abraucht? 
Ausstattung und Features sowie Chipsatz sagen mir sehr zu, wenn mir das Board allerdings den CPU oder sich selbst killt ist das doof, hat damit jemand Erfahrungen gesammlet, oder kann mir mehr über die allgemeine Qualität von MSI sagen?
Falls es nichts taugt, welche anderen Mainboards könnt ihr mir in dem Preisbereich empfehlen?
Cheers


----------



## Research (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Würde zum ASRock extreme 4 greifen. Oder nem GigaByte UD3.


----------



## Frahh (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Wie ist es mit einem ASRock extreme 3? unterstütz das auch die AMD FX CPUS?


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Alle Boards mit 9x0 Chipsatz unterstützen FX CPUs. Je nach Board und Revision ist evtl. ein BIOS Update nötig.


----------



## Research (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Alle AM3+ Platinen tuen dass. Du musst halt darauf achten das die SpaWas nen Kühler haben. Ist beim Extreme 3 nicht der Fall.
Wenn du beim MSI Bedenken hast, kauf dir nen kleinen Lüfter den du dran festmachst.

Edit: Das mit  dem BIOS sollte mittlerweile bei allen neuen Platinen gelöst sein.


----------



## Frahh (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

ok danke schonmal, so wie ich das sehe hat das extreme 3 aber nen Kühlkörper oder? Das Pro3 hat keine Kühler, oder sehe ich das auf den Bilder irgendwie falsch?
ASRock > 970 Extreme3
könnt ich für das Bios update meinen alten Athlon 2 X4 nehmen?


----------



## Netboy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Beim Asrock extreme 3 und 4 werden die Spawas bis 100°C heiß evtl auch mehr, führt teilweise dazu das sich die CPU runtertaktet. Hab selbst ein extreme 3 im 2. Rechner bis jetzt ist es noch nicht abgeraucht aber nicht zu empfehlen ^^


----------



## Frahh (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

ist das MSI besser?


----------



## Research (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Hmm, unbekannt. Als Lösung einen kleinen Lüfter dranpappen.


----------



## Frahh (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

ja egal welches ich nehm beide gefährden quasi die CPU? Chase Lüfter direkt nebendran meint ihr funktioniert nicht? ich hab noch Grafikkartenspeicher Kühlkörper, vllt die irgendwie draufkleben?

EDIT: Bin ich am besten mit dem Gigabyte bedient?


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Ich würd eher weniger nach einem Kühlkörper auf den Spawas gehen, (den kann man aus Marketing Gründen auf jeder noch so mickrige Spannungsversorgung befestigen) sondern eher nach den Phasen der Spannungsversorgung.

z.B. Haben das Asrock 970 Extreme 3 und das Gigabyte GA-970A-D3 eine 4+1 Phasen Spannungsversorgung. Das Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 hat 8+2 Phasen.

Ich würde das Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 nehmen. (Ich hab das "kleinere" GA-970A-D3 und das hat auch schon einiges ausgehalten.  )


----------



## GORGORTHyou (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Ich weiß nicht wieso das Board abrauchen soll, da es eine Kühlung für die Spannungswandler besitzt und MSI normalerweise sehr gute Komponenten verbaut.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle zum MSI-Board greifen.
MfG GORGORTHyou


----------



## Netboy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Ich schätze die nehmen sich alle nicht sehr viel , solange zu keinen neuen Weltrekord aufstellen willst  auf dem extreme 3 hab ich nen 1090t mit 4 Ghz laufen und der hat ne TDP von 125 Watt aslo müsste es mit deinem bulli auch gehen


----------



## Frahh (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

ich wollte etwa auf 4ghz und die spannung etwas verringern. asrock find ich etwas seltsam und von dem MSI Board hab ich in internationalen Foren absolut nix gutes gehört, sogar von Konstruktionsfehlern ist die rede. Das Gigabyte ist zwar en gutes Stück teurer, aber ich fühl mich bei dem irgendwie sicherer  haben glaub auch bessere mosfets und spawas.
EDIT: hast du eben nicht noch geschrieben das dir das Mainboard von ASrock viel zu heiß wird?


----------



## da_exe (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

M5A97pro super Board, bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## Research (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Damit wiederum hatte ich nur Stress.
Und ab jetzt drehen wir uns im Kreis.


----------



## Frahh (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Ich tendiere zum Gigabyte 970a-ud3. Denke für OC-geschichten ist das ganz gut oder, bzw. lohnt sich der Mehrpreis im Gegensatz zum Asrock (Qualität, Haltbarkeit, OC-Ergebnisse,...)?


----------



## Rolk (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Das MSI 970A-g46 bietet SLI unterstützung. In der Preisklasse ist das schon ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Sehr oft abgeraucht ist angeblich der Vorgänger g45. MSI wird hoffentlich entsprechend nachgebessert haben, aber konkretes weis ich auch nicht. 
*
*


----------



## coroc (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Also, ich hab das UD3.  Ich sag mal bis 4GHz nehmen sich die Boards nicht, wobei Gigabyte hitzbeständigere Wandler verbaut. Ich würde das UD3 nehmen, allerdibngs hat das AsRock ein UEFI, das Gigabyte hat das klassiche Bios


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*



coroc schrieb:


> Also, ich hab das UD3.  Ich sag mal bis 4GHz nehmen sich die Boards nicht, wobei Gigabyte hitzbeständigere Wandler verbaut. Ich würde das UD3 nehmen, allerdibngs hat das AsRock ein UEFI, das Gigabyte hat das klassiche Bios



 Empfinde ich aber nicht als Nachteil. Ich find mein klassisches BIOS viel übersichtlicher als das UEFI bei meinem Bruder. (Ist jetzt nur ne persönliche Meinung)
Ich hab auch mal was gelesen, dass das beim Gigabyte eigentlich kein richtiges BIOS mehr ist, sondern eigentlich UEFI mir BIOS Oberfläche. Ob das Stimmt:


----------



## coroc (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

Ich find das Bios auch besser. Ich brauch doch keinen Mauszeiger und was grafisch aufgemotztes. 

Ein paar Zahlen kann man schlie0ßlich auch mit der Tasta verändern


----------



## Research (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MSI 970A-g46 gute Wahl oder abrauch gefährdet?*

BIOS geht auf jedem Bildschirm richtig.


----------

